# Com1



## kerian (20. März 2004)

Hallo,
wie kann ich feststellen ob meine COM Anschlüsse in Ordnung sind?
Ich versuche grade ein Gerät zu erreichen aber das klappt nicht! Habe schon
IRQ und Adressen überprüft. Es besteht kein konflikt oder so!


----------



## fzimmermann (20. März 2004)

das ist gar nicht mal so einfach...
ich würde folgende wege ausprobieren:
1. eine maus anschließen-wenn se geht is ok
2. ein altes modem mit leds. die geben wärend des bootens oder bei zugriffen per hyperterminal/hardwaresuche blinksignale. wenn da was kommt, is ok.
3. gibts fehhlermeldungen von bios beim booten . nicht gut -> einstellungen ändern(im bios)
4. mit einem multimeter die pins überprüfen, ob masse geerdet ist,...
5. einen ossi anschleißen und auf den comport zugreifen - wenns veränderungen gibt ist ok 
6. alle eventl vorhandenen kabel  (auch die vom motherboard zur gehäuse-bvuchse) prüfen -pin 1 ist verbunden mit pin....


----------

